# Zenyatta running in Breeders Cup tonight...



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

at 10.15pm our time if I've got it right. Does anyone know where I can watch this online? Any help much appreciated. Really want to see if she can beat the boys and make it 20 out of 20...


----------



## S_N (6 November 2010)

go on the breeders' cup website, register for free and watch it   Google is great


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

I'd been on there and missed that, durr, thankyou!


----------



## druid (6 November 2010)

BC site has been dropping in and out - ATR also showing it


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

ATR on 415 sky?


----------



## ElphabaFae (6 November 2010)

Can I have a link for online pleaseee


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

She's dancing  Lets see if she can beat the boys  Good luck to the gal!


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

hadfos, where are you watching it pleeeeeease? i can't get it to work, argh.


----------



## druid (6 November 2010)

Um, not sure....am in bar!! ATR showing it online too for 99p


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

oh, stuff it, i'll just have to watch it on youtube later or something. please let us know asap how she does... thankyou!


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

kerilli said:



			hadfos, where are you watching it pleeeeeease? i can't get it to work, argh.
		
Click to expand...

we just have sky...its on atr channel 415...should show on their website?


----------



## katherinef (6 November 2010)

go to at the races and subscribe only takes a minute and its 99p trial subscription but remember to cancel it otherwise its £5.99 a month! Watching it now horses in parade Zenyatta very keyed up!


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

She is showing off big time(stressed if ya british,lol),they have tried to keep the crowds quiet,but they wouldnt keep quiet...lets hope she beats the boys...would love to see this mare against Rachael though


----------



## katherinef (6 November 2010)

yep crowd going mad for her they have put ear plugs in Zenyatta's ears to help her cope with the mayhem!


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

NO chance!!!!If she comes from that she is quality!


----------



## starsky (6 November 2010)

They're off and running!


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

Lost it!!!!She didnt deserve that!!!


----------



## starsky (6 November 2010)

2nd by a head!


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

starsky said:



			2nd by a head!
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooo. Oh no, dammit.


----------



## starsky (6 November 2010)

Yes gutting!  Was last for a while though and was still gaining ground as crossed the finish.  Amazing mare.


----------



## druid (6 November 2010)

She came from 20 lengths behind them to lose out to Blame by a head, jockey to blame....too far off the pace. She almost looked like she was going to be pulled up past the stand the first time. 

Goldikova has got to be considered the better horse now!


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (6 November 2010)

Gutted for her. An awesome run past the field, and had the winning post been a few more feet away she would have got the win. She just had too much to do.

Very reminiscent of Rock of Gibraltars run at the breeders...


----------



## druid (6 November 2010)




----------



## Squeak (6 November 2010)

Was such a shame, you do feel she deserved it... It will be interesting to hear what the jockey has to say as alot of people were saying it was his fault.  Amazing race though she was incredible.


----------



## kerilli (6 November 2010)

well, leaving it to the last few strides is always a risky tactic, Calvin Borel does it and sometimes it works amazingly, sometimes it just doesn't quite, you're depending on the one at the front not maintaining its speed just as much as on the amazing acceleration of what you're sitting on, i guess. mega judgement as well as luck requd. poor jockey is going to get lynched by the fans. 
what a shame, another couple of strides...


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

druid said:



			She came from 20 lengths behind them to lose out to Blame by a head, jockey to blame....too far off the pace. She almost looked like she was going to be pulled up past the stand the first time. 

Goldikova has got to be considered the better horse now!
		
Click to expand...

Completely disagree with you!The mare was completely unsettled and didnt want to run,he sat patiently and asked and asked...he got what he wanted,sadly he needed her to respond 5 metres before she did,personally i think he rode her just fine,and she showed her quality,sadly the line came 2metres to early!The head lad kept asking the crowd to be quiet...she was clearly upset,got her head round the fact she had to race half way through...hardly the Joc's fault...but hey ho,somebody has to be to blame eh?


----------



## Puddock (6 November 2010)

I thought the ride was pretty badly judged, to be honest. Do feel sorry for the jock though


----------



## hadfos (6 November 2010)

Edie82 said:



			I thought the ride was pretty badly judged, to be honest. Do feel sorry for the jock though 

Click to expand...

We are all entitled to one,but from what i saw,that mare did not want to run from the gates?He coaxed her into the race and i cant fault him for that,at the end of the day people are making judgements and havnt heard the Joc's story yet?


----------



## Puddock (6 November 2010)

Yup, I'll admit - that's purely based on my viewing of the race and everyone views things differently. I'm not usually one to jump on people, so will try to refrain till he's had his say! It's not that I'm a massive fan of the mare (obv don't dislike her either - just more interested in the jumps) I just happened to be watching and that was my interpretation. Admittedly, was watching on ATR tho, and their US feeds are so poor...


----------



## Puddock (6 November 2010)

PS - anyone else clock McCririck's Dubarry's? That's me decided never to buy a pair


----------



## Aces_High (7 November 2010)

Distraught - wanted her to win this terribly.  Nothing worse than watching a champion being beaten.  Bit like So You Think on Tuesday - off to the UK for him.  Black Cavier was AMAZING yesterday - would love her to come to the UK.


----------



## druid (7 November 2010)

Aces_High said:



			Bit like So You Think on Tuesday - off to the UK for him.
		
Click to expand...

Ireland, not the UK


----------



## druid (7 November 2010)

hadfos said:



			Completely disagree with you!The mare was completely unsettled and didnt want to run,he sat patiently and asked and asked...he got what he wanted,sadly he needed her to respond 5 metres before she did,personally i think he rode her just fine,and she showed her quality,sadly the line came 2metres to early!The head lad kept asking the crowd to be quiet...she was clearly upset,got her head round the fact she had to race half way through...hardly the Joc's fault...but hey ho,somebody has to be to blame eh?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, I think you're wrong - she always keys up like that, has been before her last 10 or so races. MS said in the press conference afterwards he left her too much to do....so he agrees with me!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (7 November 2010)

druid said:



			Ireland, not the UK 

Click to expand...

But Ireland is a town in Wales!! 


Didn't see the race, sad to hear she didn't win


----------



## Merlotmonster (8 November 2010)

I thought he rode it really badly. Whilst I agree, she took a while to get into the race, the jockey actually took a pull just before coming into the home straight! Then he proceeded to whip the living daylights out of her. She tried her hardest and the line came too soon...


----------



## kerilli (8 November 2010)

Merlotmonster said:



			I thought he rode it really badly. Whilst I agree, she took a while to get into the race, the jockey actually took a pull just before coming into the home straight! Then he proceeded to whip the living daylights out of her. She tried her hardest and the line came too soon...
		
Click to expand...

I think he didn't convince her to get going early enough, she was loafing 20 lengths off the leaders at one point, that's a long way to catch up. He did whip her a LOT in the last furlong or two, I don't think that would have been acceptable on this side of the pond. Bet she and the owners weren't too impressed with that. I thought the pull was to change direction to actually get a run.
Tbh Blame had a perfect run, right up the inside with no interference as far as I could see. If she'd had a similar run I think she'd have beaten him by 5 lengths, she went much farther and had a lot more to deal with. Real shame. The owners looked totally gobsmacked that she was beatable - must've been a nice habit to be in, winning every time!


----------



## GTs (9 November 2010)

Mike won the owners the Kentucky Derby, a couple Breeders Cup - I think they trust him!

Zenyatta always comes off the pace and has been successful - when you race this style you run the risk of traffic, going wide, etc. Previously she was so talented that any adverse set up was overcome with shear talent - unfortunately at the top it gets more difficult. There is a saying in racing 'To win you need everything to go your way, to loose you need just one things to go wrong' - that is all that happened here, nothing else. 

It is so nice to see a horse do so much, create the largest fan base since Smarty Jones and retire healthy! Any for the record you can not say that Goldikova is even comparable - there is $1M in winnings, 1 seconds, 3 thirds and 1 race out of the money!! That is a pretty big difference!! But good attempt to bolester your eurobreds.


----------



## Mithras (11 November 2010)

GTs said:



			It is so nice to see a horse do so much, create the largest fan base since Smarty Jones and retire healthy! Any for the record you can not say that Goldikova is even comparable - there is $1M in winnings, 1 seconds, 3 thirds and 1 race out of the money!! That is a pretty big difference!! But good attempt to bolester your eurobreds.
		
Click to expand...

Not to denigrate the great Zenyatta in any way, but its only fair to point out that she has been raced much more conservatively than Goldikova, who started taking on all ages and both sexes successfully in the Prix Du Moulin at 3 and has continued to do so with international appearances including not only the Breeders Cup 3 times but also the Prince Of Wales Stakes at Royal Ascot.  Zenyatta has mainly raced against her own sex and not internationally.

Whatever the French are doing with their racemares, its something right - Allez France, Dahlia, Miesque, Goldikova...


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (11 November 2010)

GTs said:



			Mike won the owners the Kentucky Derby, a couple Breeders Cup - I think they trust him!

Zenyatta always comes off the pace and has been successful - when you race this style you run the risk of traffic, going wide, etc. Previously she was so talented that any adverse set up was overcome with shear talent - unfortunately at the top it gets more difficult. There is a saying in racing 'To win you need everything to go your way, to loose you need just one things to go wrong' - that is all that happened here, nothing else. 

It is so nice to see a horse do so much, create the largest fan base since Smarty Jones and retire healthy! Any for the record you can not say that Goldikova is even comparable - there is $1M in winnings, 1 seconds, 3 thirds and 1 race out of the money!! That is a pretty big difference!! But good attempt to bolester your eurobreds.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with pretty much most of that.

Also agree you can't compare Zenyatta with Goldikova...... yet.

However, Zenyatta is at the end of her racing days, whereas Goldikova has a lot more races left to run.
I think you can only compare great horses when you look back on their careers. No point speculating what the final score is going to be at half time...


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (11 November 2010)

anyone see the video on youtube of zenyatta dancing?? Very funny!!! Sweet horse, tun of character!


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (11 November 2010)

ThoroughbredStar said:



			anyone see the video on youtube of zenyatta dancing?? Very funny!!! Sweet horse, tun of character! 

Click to expand...

I watched her pre race. 

She has bags of presence and charisma. No wonder America adores her.


----------



## druid (11 November 2010)

GTs said:



			It is so nice to see a horse do so much, create the largest fan base since Smarty Jones and retire healthy! Any for the record you can not say that Goldikova is even comparable - there is $1M in winnings, 1 seconds, 3 thirds and 1 race out of the money!! That is a pretty big difference!! But good attempt to bolester your eurobreds.
		
Click to expand...

You think? Zenyatta ran many of races in poor fields, in state and avoided her biggest rivals. Goldi ran against the colts and top fillies. Goldi's rated higher too......


----------



## GTs (11 November 2010)

Mithras said:



			Not to denigrate the great Zenyatta in any way, but its only fair to point out that she has been raced much more conservatively than Goldikova, who started taking on all ages and both sexes successfully in the Prix Du Moulin at 3 and has continued to do so with international appearances including not only the Breeders Cup 3 times but also the Prince Of Wales Stakes at Royal Ascot.  Zenyatta has mainly raced against her own sex and not internationally.

Whatever the French are doing with their racemares, its something right - Allez France, Dahlia, Miesque, Goldikova...
		
Click to expand...

Those are fair points but you can't take it away from the mare. Rarely do the mares race against the boys out here - apart from Rachel, Rags I can not think of another mare that has taken them on. It is much the same as far as going overseas - we rarely do it. Racing is very different elsewhere and apart from the DWC the purses are not really worth it.


----------

